# Canada Day Celebrations!!!



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

So where all my Canadians at? We need to do something for Canada Day which is the coming Friday (For those who don't know, its July 1st). I got me my Canada flag and a Team Canada Olympic Jersey that I wanna wear lol. W_Man, CanuckSens, and all other Canadians on here, let me know what you guys are down for. Of course, everyone including non-Canadians are welcome to join the festivities. More the merrier 

*
EDITED AT OP'S REQUEST TO ADD THE FOLLOWING
FINAL VENUE*

So this is what we have so far. Brunch at 12, ice sowing at Dubai Mall ( If we get late at brunch or are too tired and stuff, we may skip this part, otherwise, its on!!!) and then off to gun range in Sharjah for indoor shooting and archery. Here are the details:

***PM W_Man for Brunch reservation details and to put your name down for it***

Restaurant Name: Terra Firma
Location: Al Badia Golf Course (Festival City)
Date/Time: July 1st, 2011 @ 12pm (noon)
Restaurant Phone#: +971 (0) 4 701 1127/8

Details about their 'Roast and Grapes' brunch:
The brunch is served every Friday from noon until 4pm (last bookings from 2:30pm), and is priced AED 195 for food and soft drinks or AED 330 for food and selected alcoholic beverages.

After brunch, we were thinking of going to Dubai Mall and go ice skating. It's ok if you don't know how to skate coz neither me or W_Man do either. I'm sure it will be fun either way.

After Dubai Mall, its off to the Golf and shooting Club in Sharjah where at can do the indoor gun range or archery. You can search them for their website in Google which will give you prices and the stuff they have.

Post brunch activites are still open for change if people prefer to do something else. Please post on here if you can make it. It's gonna be a fun day and looking forward to hanging out with you all. Happy Canada Day Everyone!!!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

GO CANADA GO!!! 

Good idea man - We are both down with whatever. Going to miss Canada day festivities here  Back home we'd go for a quick trips to the mountains for hiking, picnic ... hmm - perhaps a day trip to somewhere? might be too hot though?!? Maybe we can start with a good brunch somewhere??

Let's see what others come up with


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy Canada Day for Friday!  

It also happens to be my son's birthday so it's obviously a great day already!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ awesome!! That's a cool date for a bday


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

A bunch of us are planning to go to Fujairah for a day, hang out at the beach then drive back on Saturday. Hotels are relatively cheap there now if you know where to look. I've found some for 200-400 a night for two people.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> So where all my Canadians at? We need to do something for Canada Day which is the coming Friday (For those who don't know, its July 1st). I got me my Canada flag and a Team Canada Olympic Jersey that I wanna wear lol. W_Man, CanuckSens, and all other Canadians on here, let me know what you guys are down for. Of course, everyone including non-Canadians are welcome to join the festivities. More the merrier


Canada Day is July 1st? Is that the day you guys became the 51st state? 

Keep us posted on what you guys are planning....

Happy Canada Day (Fête du Canada) or Dominion Day (Le Jour de la Confédération), Guys... Enjoy it.


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought the title was Canada Dry Celebrations - I'd hoped for a party with all the things you can mix with ginger ale


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Specially since we haven't yet been able to find Canada Dry ginger ale here so far. Most of the time you try to order ginger ale here and in return get a weird look from the server 

How about a drive up to Jebel Hafeet? there's a hotel there apparently - have dinner and come back? Fujairah is also open ... not sure if we'll do a night stay but a drive might work?!??

I just pulled out my team Canada jersey - ready to rock!!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Not Canadian but would be interested to join if a good plan is there


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Mercure sits atop Jebel Hafeet food isnt much cop and it's a tired hotel, but the pool, sheisha place and views make it a nice spot i think


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Any voting?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is Dubai, no democracy here


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

ha ha ha it is true but it might click this time!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Sandy: how about a brunch?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Brunches are NOT Canadian unless they put maple syrup on everything


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I know the address hotel in the Marina has maple syrup ... FROM CANADA 

But yea - I'd be certainly down for a nice brunch to start the celebrations and then a post brunch activity. I just saw the following for Jebel Hafeet on wikipedia:

" With 21 corners and three lanes (two climbing and one descending), the immaculate road was called the greatest driving road in the world by Edmunds.com"

And realized that it's something to check out!! Too bad I didn't bring my German from Canada so the CRV will have to do  - looks really cool though. 

Any other suggestions anyone??!?


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

I am liking these suggestions. Yea, overnight will not work for me either coz as I have to be back for work on Saturday. I wonder if the counslate does anything for Canada Day.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh BTW, I will be free only by 10:30 Friday morning as I have church in the morning and I can't skip that. I could just meet up with you guys though where ever.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Church? It's a holiday! Take the day off, everyone else will


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol God won't, and He'll come after me on one of those 21 corners in the mountains if I skip.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Well - when does a brunch start? and where is a well known GOOD brunch? we can start by deciding on a brunch and then worry about the post brunch activities??!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

If brunch is in Dubai, then 
http://www.timeoutdubai.com/mobile/restaurants/features/2361-30-brunch-ideas

Not sure how old that article is though


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

A brunch would cost you about 200 each, the same as the cost of a hotel room in Fujairah, some have breakfast included.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

There's a Canada Day... well strike me dead...


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

So, we have agreed on..........?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Canadian Business Council has 2 activities planned on the 1st of July. You can find more details if you check out their website. That being said, I think it's best if one person takes the lead out here, makes a decision on a place and time and then puts up a thread about it so people can confirm. Otherwise, you all will still be debating on what to do until the 2nd of July


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

*Canada Day Celebrations!!*

OK - so the Canadian Business Council has two events scheduled as Pam mentioned. The first is a meetup/charity event and the second is a fairly pricy dinner (AED550). Personally - we'd rather do something less formal. Here's my recommendation:

*Four Seasons Golf Club*, _Four Seasons Golf Club, Dubai Festival City (04 601 0101). Brunch served Fri 12 noon-3pm. Price Dhs329 per person including house wines and beer. Dhs269 including water, juices, coffee and tea. Children 6-12 eat for Dhs165. Children under six eat for free._


We can meet at Four Seasons at 12 noon for the brunch and then decide what we want to do as a post-brunch activity. So far we have:


* Drive to Jebel Hafeet
* Drive to Fujairah


Let's add a few more options to the above list and we are good to go.


Nitro - What do you think? Can you add this info to your original post so we don't have to create a new thread?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice input W_man..
I like the idea of post brunch as well


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

w_man said:


> OK - so the Canadian Business Council has two events scheduled as Pam mentioned. The first is a meetup/charity event and the second is a fairly pricy dinner (AED550). Personally - we'd rather do something less formal. Here's my recommendation:
> 
> *Four Seasons Golf Club*, _Four Seasons Golf Club, Dubai Festival City (04 601 0101). Brunch served Fri 12 noon-3pm. Price Dhs329 per person including house wines and beer. Dhs269 including water, juices, coffee and tea. Children 6-12 eat for Dhs165. Children under six eat for free._
> 
> ...



Good job W_Man. Idea for brunch sounds good. For some reason I cannot edit the first post to add your info on there, so I sent a msg to one of the mods to see if he can change that. Once that happens, I'll add it to the first post.

As for post-brunch activities, maybe we can look at stuff we can do within the city too. Once brunch is done, it might be 1or 2 pm, depends on how slow we eat lol. after that, if we drive to Jebel Hafeet or Fujairah, we will have only a few hours before we have to head back, unless people are staying over. On the plus side, we could BBQ in the mountains, if anyone on here knows how to


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> Good job W_Man. Idea for brunch sounds good. For some reason I cannot edit the first post to add your info on there, so I sent a msg to one of the mods to see if he can change that. Once that happens, I'll add it to the first post.
> 
> As for post-brunch activities, maybe we can look at stuff we can do within the city too. Once brunch is done, it might be 1or 2 pm, depends on how slow we eat lol. after that, if we drive to Jebel Hafeet or Fujairah, we will have only a few hours before we have to head back, unless people are staying over. On the plus side, we could BBQ in the mountains, if anyone on here knows how to


BBQ in the mountains would be awesome. I have used those disposable BBQ (foil treys) before ... they are 'decent' but can take some time to cook your food. I don't mind helping out with the BBQ stuff if we go that route ... it would even be better if someone has one of those small BBQ units (gas or coal) as it would be much better than those disposable ones. 

Apparently there is some good hiking up by JH but the weather is looking like it'll be around 45 degrees on Friday in that area  .... I guess that goes for BBQing as well or any other outdoorsy stuff.

Couple of other options:
* Hajar mountains and hatta rock pools
* Wild Wadi


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow I just saw this post now! That's what happens when you have to go to AD every once in awhile !

I am very happy to see people getting organized for July 1st !

I am definitely IN for the Brunch. It would be SURREAL if we had some Canadian Beers. 

Any from this list would do just fine

Canadian Beer Links LOL

If I drink...sure thing I ain't driving!!! W_man you are.

So.. I was thinking ....after the brunch activity we can all go the ICE Bar and remember the good old times of winter. LOL

Come on ! I know you all miss it!!!! Everyday you open your closet and you wonder when you are going to use that nice Parka or leather jacket again!!!!

What about those nice sneakers rated at -35C >


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

coooool


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> If I drink...sure thing I ain't driving!!! W_man you are.
> 
> So.. I was thinking ....after the brunch activity we can all go the ICE Bar and remember the good old times of winter. LOL
> 
> ...


Haha - I'll admit ... just recently, I was sort of missing the cold 

Awesome - Lets meet at the brunch and go from there. I'll come organized for a drive ... I have a small cooler I'll bring with coke/water. If we end up going for a drive, we can pick up some ice. Depends on where we go - we can even pick up some sandwiches etc. 

Any other ideas are still welcome ... post-brunch activity isn't finalized so keep them coming


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

I say we invade the ice rink at Dubai Mall, especially since I don't know how to skate lol


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

The drive up Jebel Hafeet is good fun ( I used to live in Al Ain), but I wouldn't recommend eating up there more of a sundowners and shiesha kinda place (Mecure). Not sure where you would set a BBQ up really, the hot springs and green mubada (spelling off!) are also good but maybe a bit too hot at this time of year!

The only problem is when I go to JH it's always clogged up with Dubai number plates that don't know how to use their automatic in a low gear coming down, I'm sure it wasn't Canada day last time I was there though!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

Another event for you:

Come Celebrate Canada Day on July 1st!!

When: Friday, July 1, 2011 7:30 PM

Venue: Republique, The Address Dubai Mall 
Time: 7:30pm– 12am 

Dress Code: Red and White, Maple Leaf or anything Canadian

Password at the door: "Gretzky"

Organised by Meetup - Escape Dubai

Enjoy


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Sandy and Dizzy ... this should be fun!!

Feeling a little homesick now  Looking forward to spending Canada day in the sandpit though ... Cheers.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

There is another option and may be we can put on vote among some options we had already discussed

From July 1st onwards and as a good Brazilian that I am.... I proudly advertise

A Taste of Brazil At Ember Grill & Lounge, The Address Hotel Dubai Mall

Meat carvers will pass from table to table, slicing different cuts of meat from skewers onto the plates of guests, allowing them to savour each delicacy as much as they want. Well I hoe they the |Picanha cut with garlic (Yes I started drooling when writing this!)

Also Exclusively With Live Brazilian band starting at 8:30 pm onwards
"Swing Brasil band"

Churrasco Night cocktails for 25 dhs all night

Date: Every Friday (From July 1st onwards)

Time: 6.30pm to 11.30pm

Price: AED 185 including soft drinks; AED 245 including unlimited selected beverages.

So....passsing the final part of Canada's day at a Brazilian BBQ house would be really something. Also, it owuld be recommended to FAST. May be we can all warm up for Ramadan! How's that sound to you ? lol

PS: I have no clue about the place as I have not gone there yet. If we decide on doing this I will the number of people to make a reservation


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Holy moly - So here's my recommendation / vote:

Brunch @ 12 - Four Seasons
Skating @ 3ish - Dubai Mall
Brazilian BBQ @ 7ish - Ember Grill (Dubai Mall)

I LOVE Brazilian BBQ and truly hope this is as authentic as possible. 

If we can finalize and get a total number of guests for both Brunch and Brazilian BBQ then I can make reservations for the Brunch and Canuck can reserve for BBQ.

Please confirm by 4pm Wednesday June 29th (tomorrow) to be part of the reservation. I hope none of these establishments have a problem with hockey jerseys


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Idnt think we can make the brunch and Brazilian night both...


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

erm... no raining on parade intended but has none of you gone to a Dubai brunch? They usually end up winding down by 5 at the end of which everyone is way too sozzled to think of anything post brunch except flopping down on a (any) bed

unless you guys are not going to be drinking...? but still it seems a bit too over ambitious guys... of course what do i know... im no Canadian! 

ps -- will you also be celebrating Bieber's latest award and first girlfriend "vacay"? SO "adorbz"!! don't you think?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Bon Bon said:


> Idnt think we can make the brunch and Brazilian night both...


I agree. Brunch and BBQ its kindah too much food.

So my vote goes for the Brunch and the Fujeirah trip.

The Brazilian BBQ is going to be there every Friday and we need to fast for that one honestly. Trust me on this lol !!!

There is another Brazilian BBQ in Abu Dhabi - Intercontinental hotel close to Corniche too called chamas a very well chain of Brazilian BBQ!


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

ipshi said:


> ps -- will you also be celebrating Bieber's latest award and first girlfriend "vacay"? SO "adorbz"!! don't you think?


Oh Ipshi Ipshi Ipshi, Had to bring Bieber into this didn't you lol

I was kidding before about the ice rink but I won't mind going on there and making a fool of myself by falling down constantly 

If Brunch is done only by 5 as Ipshi mentioned, then do we still have time for drive to Fujairah or Jebel Hafeet? Sorry, I know I'm not being too constructive right now. We can try the Sharjah shooting club and you can have the adventure of driving to the boonies aka Sharjah


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm - never done a Friday brunch before but I seriously can not see a 5 hour feast :| The brunch timings are from 12 - 3 or 3:30 which I would assume is plenty of time to eat?!? 

I won't be drinking but I can imagine we'd be pretty stuffed and perhaps a long drive won't be such a good idea. Sticking to something local might be better. I'm still good with the skating thing - I don't know how to skate either so it'll be great. Shooting range would be awesome as I recently went to the one in Jebel Ali and it's a lot of fun ... but the heat out doors sort of killed it. 

We still have a couple of days to sort out the post-brunch activity


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

The shooting range in Sharjah is indoor. What do you know, Sharjah does have something to offer.

Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok so the Golf and Shooting Club in Sharjah have indoor shooting and archery which we could do maybe after ice skating. They are open 12 - 9:30 PM on Friday. They require a piece of ID such as passport, drivers license or Emirates ID. I don't think I can post a link to their site coz its against the rules, so just search in Google for Golf and Shooting Club Sharjah. They have their rates on there. What do you guys think?

______________________________________________________________________
Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let me guess Nitro...you have an HD2 Android?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW - they have an M16 

OK - so since it's indoors, I would certainly vote for the shooting range (my vote keeps changing ). 

We can do Brunch - can go ice skating and then off to shooting range? OR if there are not enough takers, we can skip skating?!? Although it would be fun and a very 'Canadian' thing to do 

:canada:

Do we have confirmations for the brunch? I would like to make reservations today. So far I have:

W_man x2
Nitro
Canuck
Bon Bon

So 5 people total. Any other takers for the brunch?


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I got an emergency to pick up a friend on that day,will get back to this for confirmation
keep my seat on hold pls!


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy Canada Day to all .... Hope you don't miss the real deal much. Have fun in whatever you decide to do on Friday.

For your info, the following is organized by a group of Canadian Expats in Dubai :

Canada Day celebration club party, free entry, at 'Republique' - The Address Dubai Mall (NOT The Address Downtown, which is at opposite end of the mall)
Time: 7:30 pm to 12:00 am or longer 

AND dress in red and white and/or Canadian and get some discounts on drinks! It will be a fun night.... Loads of people are going!


Log In | Facebook


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I might join you guys for the brunch and maybe shooting if the Fujairah trip doesn't work out. Not sure as everything is up in the air! But anyway it's not like you have to pay for that reservation eh w_canuck


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Let me guess Nitro...you have an HD2 Android?


I have no idea what you talking about Pamela 

______________________________________________________________________
Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I might join you guys for the brunch and maybe shooting if the Fujairah trip doesn't work out. Not sure as everything is up in the air! But anyway it's not like you have to pay for that reservation eh w_canuck



No - but I do want to make sure they have a table for us. Who ever suggests that they MIGHT be joining us - I'll be counting them in and booking a table in the next couple of hours. Then if they don't show up - ahh well.

Moe - you know you'd much rather be shooting slugs than sitting in some hotel in Fujairah  - come be an honorary Canadian for a day :clap2:


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

OK - So I have made the reservations. PM me for contact information.

I learned something new - There is no such place as Four Seasons Golf Course anymore. Here are the details for this place.

*Restaurant Name:* Terra Firma
*Location:* Al Badia Golf Course (Festival City)
*Date/Time:* July 1st, 2011 @ 12pm (noon)
*Restaurant Phone#:* +971 (0) 4 701 1127/8

*Details about their 'Roast and Grapes' brunch:*
_The brunch is served every Friday from noon until 4pm (last bookings from 2:30pm), and is priced AED 195 for food and soft drinks or AED 330 for food and selected alcoholic beverages._

I have made reservations for 7 - In case more people care to join. I would still appreciate if people can confirm their attendance so we can increase/decrease the reservation if required.

Nitro - It might be worth asking the mods to update your original post with the latest details. Are we not able to update our own posts??


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

No I can't edit the original post. I think after a certain time period, the option is taken away. I'll pm the mod and ask them to add this info.

______________________________________________________________________
Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Alright - so I have only really got 1 confirmation from Canuck so it might just be the 4 of us Canadians  

Looking forward to it. We'll be bringing an extra layer of clothing in case we decide to go skating. See you guys tomorrow 

:canada:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Happy Canada Day guys 

:canada:


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks dizzy, Happy Canada Day to you and all Canadians!!!

______________________________________________________________________
Sent from my HD2 using Expat Forum Android App


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

So I guess this is dead for 2012? I know it's last minute, but...?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yyyeeaaa - It's on a Sunday this time ... and well the euro 2012 final is tomorrow ... soo it's a quite Canada Day ..


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

HAPPY CANADA DAY EVERYONE!!!! 

:canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada:


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Happy Canada Day peoples 
:canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada::canada:


----------

